# No girls allowed



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

*COOKIE*


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Cute Cookie =)


----------



## brando (Oct 27, 2010)

he's a very good looking bird.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Any boy tiels wanna join my cookie to be in a boy club


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Has anybody got any male tiels? please post here


----------



## Doobie (Oct 28, 2010)

This is a cute idea! Barney would love to join when he's grown up a little


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, I don't know yet! lol


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Belinda said:


> Well, I don't know yet! lol


Lol if your still not sure what you are maybe you can join both :rofl:


----------



## Skye (Oct 31, 2010)

*SKYE*​


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

awwww he lovely


----------



## RubyFeuer (Nov 5, 2010)

so cute ^^


----------



## meowmiaou (Jun 10, 2010)

Elvis


----------

